# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کتابداری و اطّلاع رسانی

## Parniya

*کتابداری و اطّلاع رسانی*

كشور ايران با جمعيت حدود 70 ميليون كه 48 ميليون نفر از آنها باسواد هستند، كمتر از 1500 كتابخانه عمومي دارد كه تعداد كتاب بهترين و بزرگ ترين آن ها به زحمت به 500 هزار جلد مي رسد. اين در حالي است كه كشور همسايه ی ما، آذربايجان، با جمعيت حدود 60 درصد جمعيت ايران 000/10 كتابخانه دارد و در كشورهاي پيشرفته يك كتابخانه براي شروع كار بايد 600 تا 700 هزار جلد كتاب داشته باشد.
البته در كشور ما جمعيت استفاده كننده از همين حداقل امكانات نيز بسيار اندك است و كتابخانه ها در ايران فعاليت چشمگيري ندارند. در واقع كشور ما با اين كه زماني مهدتمدن و دانش بوده و بزرگ ترين كتابخانه هاي عالم و نفيس ترين كتب را داشته است اكنون در زمينه كتاب و كتابخواني دچار فقر فرهنگي است و كتابخانه ها، مراكزي ساكن و ساكت هستند كه فقط در دوران امتحانات دانش آموزان يا دانشجويان، قرائت خانه آنها شلوغ مي شود.
بدون شك يكي از علل اصلي اين مشكل، نبود كتابداران متخصص و علاقمند در كتابخانه هاي كشور است. كارشناساني آگاه، باتجربه و تحصيل كرده كه توانايي ارزيابي نيازهاي كتابخانه واحد مطبوع خود را داشته باشند و در جريان انتشار كتابهاي جديد و خريد كتاب هاي مناسب قرار گيرند. اين افراد بايد قادر به سازماندهي منابع بوده، با فهرست نويسي مناسب امكان دست يابي مراجعه كننده به كتابهاي مورد نظر را فراهم آورند و افراد خاص مانند معلولان، نابينايان و سالمندان نيز بتوانند از امكانات موجود در كتابخانه بخوبي استفاده كنند و در نهايت بايد وضعيتي فراهم آيد كه احساس نياز براي مراجعه افراد به كتابخانه ايجاد شود. هدف رشته كتابداري و اطلاع رساني كه در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور ما ارائه مي شود، تربيت همين دسته از متخصصان است.
كتابخانه به منزله نهادي اجتماعي در نظر گرفته مي شود كه از پنج قسمت تشكيل شده است. اين پنج بخش عبارتند از :
*1-* بخش انتخاب و تهيه منابع كه بايد با نياز مراجعه كننده و امكانات منطقه اي هماهنگ باشد
*2-* بخش فهرست نويسي براي استفاده بهينه مراجعه كننده از منابع موجود در كتابخانه
*3-* بخش امانت
*4-* بخش مرجع
*5-* بخش حفظ و نگهداري منابع.
در اين ميان، كتابداري مجموعه فعاليت هايي است كه فردي به عنوان كتابدار و شبكه اي به عنوان كتابداري انجام مي دهد تا فرآورده هايش يعني كتاب، نشريه، مجله فيلم، صفحه موسيقي و ديسك هاي كامپيوتري به دست مراجعه كننده برسد. به عبارتي كتابداري حلقه واسط بين بازار مصرف اطلاعات و توليد اطلاعات است.
كتاب داراي دو معني است: يكي معناي محدود و دامنه اي بسته كه همان اوراق مكتوب به هم پيوسته و جلد شده است و اصطلاحاً به آن «صورت گوتنبرگي » مي گويند، و ديگري معناي گسترده آن است، كه به هر اثري كه به گونه اي ثبت و ضبط شده باشد گفته مي شود. از اين ديدگاه، نوار صفحه، لوح فشرده و حتي آنچه در اينترنت قابل دسترسي است "كتاب" تلقي مي شود.
پسوند "داري" در كتابداري نيز به معناي اداره كردن و مديريت كردن كتاب در همان معناي گسترده آن است. بنابراين كتابداري به سامان دادن كتاب مي پردازد. اما اين سامان دادن كتاب به چه معنا است؟ بايد گفت كه هيچ اثري با اين هدف تهيه و تدوين نمي شود كه به همان صورت منفعل و ايستا باقي بماند. بلكه هدف آن است كه دانش و اطلاعي را به ديگران انتقال دهد. در اين ميان، سامان دادن كتاب به معناي آماده كردن آن براي دستيابي آسان و سريع مي باشد.

كتابداري داراي دو عنصر اساسي "كتاب" (با همان معناي وسيع) و ديگري "انسان" (به عنوان موجودي خواننده يا داننده كار) است و رشته كتابداري هموار كردن مسير ارتباط ميان دو عنصر كتاب و استفاده كننده از كتاب مي باشد. براي آن كه بتوانيم اين ارتباط را امكان پذير كنيم، بايد چگونگي پيوند ميان آن دو را نيز بياموزيم. تمام دروس پايه و اختصاصي در رشته كتابداري (خصوصاً دوره كارشناسي) بر اساس همين سه وظيفه تدوين شده است. يعني دانشجوي اين رشته منابع و متون را مي شناسد، از ويژگي انواع مواد انتشار يافته آگاه مي گردد، محتواي آنها و چگونگي تبديل انديشه هاي موجود در ذهن نويسنده به پديده اي عيني و قابل شناسايي را درك مي كند و قابليت ها و توانايي هاي رسانه هاي گوناگون از قبيل كتاب (به معناي محدود)، مجله، روزنامه، نوار، لوح فشرده، اينترنت و مانند آنها را درمي يابد.
از سوي ديگر دروسي نيز در برنامه اين رشته هست كه براي شناخت انسان، چگونگي شكل گيري دانش و معرفت افراد در ذهن آنان، تاثير محيط، فرهنگ و جامعه، برداشته ها و باورهاي آنان قابل استفاده باشد بايد مراجعان را به درستي بشناسيم، با محيط فرهنگي آنها آشنا باشيم و نيازهاي اطلاعاتي آنها را تشخيص دهيم.
البته دانستن ويژگي هاي كتاب و خواننده به تنهايي براي انجام وظيفه كتابدار كفايت نمي كند. براي اين كار لازم است با فرآيند ارتباط آگاه باشيم و بدانيم در چه شرايطي ارتباط آسان مي شود و تحت چه شرايطي دچار اختلال مي گردد. پس لازم است كه با حوزه ارتباطات نيز كم و بيش آشنا باشيم. به همين دليل سه ضلع مثلث، كتاب، خواننده و ارتباط طي ساليان موضوع مطالعه پژوهش علاقمندان بوده، آثاري كه از اين مطالعات برجاي مانده، دستمايه مناسبي براي برنامه هاي درسي رشته كتابداري است.

به جرات مي توان گفت كه از جمله عوامل پيشرفت مسلمانان در سده هاي اوليه در زمينه هاي علمي و فرهنگي، به توجه آنان به كتاب و كتابخانه ارتباط داشته است. چرا كه همواره جمع آوري كتب سودمند و مفيد و به عبارت ديگر كتابخانه هاي عظيم، نشانه ترقي و پيشرفت يك ملت و جلوه واقعي توجه آنها به علم و دانش است. اما امروزه با وجود آن كه ما در عصر ارتباطات و خانواده جهاني به سر مي بريم، توجه لازم به كتابخانه ها كه مركز اصلي اطلاع رساني هستند، نمي شود و نقش مهم و با ارزش كتابخانه را در حد مخزن كتاب، و كتابدار را در حد امانت دهنده كتاب پايين آورده ايم. هدف رشته كتابداري اين است كه كتابخانه ها جايگاه واقعي خود را به دست آورده، باعث رشد فرهنگي جامعه شوند.
گفتني است كه رشته كتابداري در مقطع كارشناسي داراي دو گرايش "علوم انساني" و "علوم پايه" است كه دانشجويان گرايش علوم انساني دروسي در زمينه مباني علم حقوق، جغرافياي شهري، اقتصاد، تاريخ اديان و مديريت مطالعه مي كنند و دانشجويان گرايش علوم پايه در زمينه رياضيات، فيزيك، شيمي، آمار، زمين شناسي و فيزيولوژي اطلاعات پايه را به دست مي آورند.

*توانمندي ها و ويژگي هاي لازم*
شغل كتابداري در كشور ما به عنوان يك شغل كم زحمت و بي دردسر شناخته مي شود. زيرا در ذهن بسياري از افراد، تصور يك كتابدار مساوي است با فردي كه بيشتر ساعت كار خود را به استراحت يا گفتگو با دوستان و همكاران مي گذارند و گاه نيز كتابي را به مراجعه كنندگان امانت مي دهد و نام آن را در دفتري ثبت مي كند. اما حقيقت امر اين است كه يك كتابدار متخصص و علاقمند در ساعات كار، فردي فعال و پويا است و تمامي وقت او صرف مطالعه، تحقيق و برقراري ارتباطي سازنده با مراجعه كنندگان مي شود. به همين دليل دانشجوي اين رشته بايد خود را براي كاري پر از فعاليت و تحقيق جهت كسب دانش بيشتر آماده سازد.
رشته كتابداري با دانش اندوزي سر و كار دارد. بنابراين هر فردي كه دامنه مطالعات او گسترده تر باشد، قابليت پيشرفت بيشتري در اين رشته دارد، فردي كه از همه كس و همه چيز بياموزد و آموخته ها را در كار خود به كار برد. زيرا قناعت به دانسته هاي موجود و خود را بي نياز از ارتقاء و بهبود دانش و معرفت دانستن، آفتي خطرزا براي رشته كتابداري است. فراگيري آهسته و پيوسته و شكيبايي و بردباري در برخورد با اطرافيان و پرسش كنندگان نيز دو ويژگي عمده است كه دانشجويان اين رشته بايد در خود بپرورانند و بايد بتوانند با مردم ارتباط برقرار كنند. همچنين اصرار بر تحميل نظرات خود به ديگران و خودداري از شنيدن و تحليل كردن آراء آنان، كتابدار را به تدريج در چارچوب بسته بدون روزنه اي محبوس مي كند و سبب مي شود كه نه ديگران تاب تحمل او را داشته باشند و نه او بتواند ديگران را تحمل كند. پس سعه صدر، بردباري، عطش دانستن و فهميدن، تلاش براي ارتباط سازنده با ديگران از جمله ويژگي هاي كسي است كه مايل است به عرصه كتابداري راه يابد و در مسئوليت هاي شغلي خود نيز كامياب باشد.
اين رشته از بين داوطلبان هر سه گروه آزمايشي رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني دانشجو مي پذيرد.
*آينده شغلي و بازار كار*
با توجه به پيشرفت سريع جوامع انساني و افزايش ميزان انتشارات در زمينه هاي مختلف دانش بشري، ايجاد و گسترش كتابخانه ها امري الزامي است. از اين رو كتابداري يكي از رشته هايي است كه چشم انداز فرصت هاي شغلي آن بسيار روشن است. كتابخانه هاي عمومي در سراسر كشور و كتابخانه هاي مدارس مقاطع مختلف هنوز چشم به راه كتابداراني است كه دوره هاي دانشگاهي را طي كرده باشند. بخش اعظم فرصت هاي شغلي كتابخانه هاي دانشگاهي و تخصصي و مراكز اطلاع رساني نيز هنوز آماده پذيرش فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته است.
در نبود فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته، كارشناسان رشته هاي ديگر مسووليت ها و پست ها را برعهده گرفته اند. علاوه بر آن، كتابخانه ها هر چه وسيع تر شوند و مجموعه هاي آنها هر چه گسترده تر و پيچيده تر گردد، تعداد كتابداران شاغل در آنها نيز افزايش مي يابد و اين همه سبب مي شود كه فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته كمتر دغدغه يافتن شغل داشته باشند. برنامه هاي درسي اين رشته نيز به گونه اي است كه قابليت دانشجويان را براي قبول مسؤوليت در كتابخانه هاي مختلف و مراكز اطلاع رساني گوناگون فراهم مي آورد.
البته بايد به اين نكته نيز توجه داشت كه مراكز و كتابخانه هايي كه در صدد استخدام فارغ التحصيلان هستند، افراد شايسته تر را ترجيح مي دهند و اين بر دانشجويان است كه از آغاز ورود به رشته، به خودسازي و گسترش دانش و عمق بخشيدن به مهارت هاي خود بپردازند و از اين طريق چشم انداز شغلي خود را پيشاپيش ترسيم نمايند.


*درس هاي پايه*

روانشناسي اجتماعي

روانشناسي عمومي

تاريخ تمدن

مباني جامعه شناسي

تاريخ ادبيات ايران

تاريخ ادبيات جهان

تاريخ عمومي فلسفه

متون اختصاصي انگليسي 1 و 2



*درس هاي اصلي*

كتابخانه و كتابداري

مجموعه سازي 1 و 2

سازماندهي مواد 1 و 2 و 3 و 4

مرجع شناسي عمومي (فارسي و عربي)

ساختمان و تجهيزات كتابخانه

مواد سمعي و بصري

مواد خدمات كتابخانه براي بزرگسالان نوسواد

مواد خدمات كتابخانه براي كودكان و نوجوانان

ماشين نويسي فارسي

ماشين نويسي لاتين

اداره كتابخانه

مرجع شناسي عمومي (لاتين)

اصول كار مرجع

گزارش نويسي

كارآموزي 1 و 2 و 3 و 4



*دروس تخصصي گرايش علوم انساني و اجتماعي*

آمار و احتمالات مقدماتي

مباني كامپيوتر و برنامه نويسي

مباني سازمان و مديريت

مباني علم حقوق

مباني تاريخ اجتماعي ايران

جغرافياي شهري و روستاشناسي

كليات علم اقتصاد

روانشناسي كودك و نوجوان

تاريخ اديان

آشنايي با بانكهاي اطلاعاتي



*دروس تخصصي گرايش علوم پايه*

تاريخ علوم

زمين شناسي

رياضيات عمومي

فيزيك عمومي

شيمي عمومي

آمار و احتمالات

فيزيولوژي عمومي

آشنايي با بانك هاي اطلاعات علوم پايه

مباني كامپيوتر و برنامه نويسي

برنامه نويسي كاربردي



 نوع گرايش رشته كتابداري در مقطع كارشناسي در برخي از دانشگاه ها مشخص نشده است، از اين رو نوع گرايش را در اين دانشگاه ها آزاد اعلام می شود.


*گزینه2

----------


## Parniya

کتابخانه از ديرباز به عنوان کانون گردآوري منابع مکتوب فرهنگي، علمي و فني و اشاعه اطلاعات سازمان يافته آنها در ميان گروههاي مختلف استفاده کننده شناخته شده است. پيشرفتهاي سريع جوامع انساني و نيز افزايش ميزان انتشارات در زمينه هاي مختلف دانش بشري، ايجاد و گسترش کتابخانه ها را امري الزامي ساخته است. 
بهره گيري از ميراث مکتوب فرهنگي عامل پيشرفت معنوي و کسب استقلال فرهنگي است و استفاده از اطلاعات علمي و فني در پژوهشها، تصميم گيري ها و برنامه ريزي ها موجب پيشرفت اقتصادي، نيل به خودکفائي و رشد همه جانبه است. افزايش انتشارات گرچه تأثيري مستقيم در اشاعه اطلاعات دارند اما باید به صورت مناسبي سازمان داده شوند تا بتوانند به نحو مطلوب و مؤثر مورد بهره برداري قرار گيرند.
کتابخانه ها مسئوليت پاسخگوئي به نيازهاي اطلاعاتي جامعه را دارند. نيازهاي جامعه در همه دوران و شرايط يکسان نبوده، موضوعات و مسائل گوناگون در هر حال از اهميت واحد برخوردار نيستند. شناخت اين نيازها از راه اندازي کتابخانه مهم تر است. تعداد گرايش هاي و تمايلات و ديدگاه ها و برداشت هاي افراد از وقايع و مسائل و انگيزه هاي گوناگون در پي جوئي اطلاعاتي و عوامل پيدا و پنهان در زايش پرسشها و ابهامات، برپيچيدگي و تنوع نيازها مي افزايد.
اين امر ايجاد کتابخانه ها و گسترش سازمان يافته آنها و نيز وجود کتابداران آموزش ديده در سطوح مختلف دانشگاهي را جهت سازماندهي و اداره کتابخانه ها ايجاب مي کند.
ضرايب دروس دبيرستاني مربوط به اين رشته در آزمون ورودي دانشگاهها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي عبارتند از:
ضريب 4 براي درس ادبيات فارسي، ضريب 2 براي زبان عربي، ضريب 3 براي درس فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي و ضريب 4 براي درس زبان خارجي.
علاقه به کتاب و کتابداري و همچنين آشنائي کافي با زبانهاي خارجي از عوامل مهم موفقيت در اين رشته است. جهت تحصيل در اين رشته مي توان در يکي از چهار گروه آزمايشي ثبت نام و فقط در آزمون دروس عمومي مربوط به آن گروه شرکت نمود.


سطوح رشته:

رديف
نام دانشگاه
کارداني
کارشناسي
ارشد
دکترا

1
آزاد- بابل





2
آزاد- بیرجند





3
آزاد- تنکابن





4
آزاد- تهران





5
آزاد- رودهن





6
آزاد- زرند





7
آزاد- شیراز





8
آزاد- شیروان





9
آزاد- فسا





10
آزاد- قم





11
آزاد- مسجد سلیمان





12
آزاد-اراک





13
آزاد-بروجرد





14
آزاد-همدان





15
الزهرا تهران





16
بوشهر





17
تبریز





18
تهران





19
خوارزمي





20
رازی کرمانشاه





21
شاهد تهران





22
شهیدچمران اهواز





23
شیراز





24
صنعتی اصفهان





25
علامه طباطبائی









فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند منشاء خدمات زير مي‌باشند:
- اداره كتابخانه‌هاي عمومي و آموزشگاهي در شهرها.
- اداره كتابخانه‌هاي تخصصي كوچك با توجه به زمينه‌ تخصصي.
- انجام امور فني و خدماتي در كتابخانه‌هاي عمومي، دانشگاهي و تخصصي بزرگ زير نظر متخصصان كتابداري و اطلاع رساني.
برنامه حاضر (دوره كارشناسي) در جهت آموزش و تأمين بخشي از نيروي انساني مورد نياز كتابخانه‌ها در شش گرايش علوم انساني و اجتماعي، علوم پايه، علوم پزشكي، علوم فني و مهندسي، علوم كشاورزي و هنر تدوين شده است.
كتابخانه‌ها و مراكز اسناد فعاليتهاي متعددي را به عهده دارند كه براي انجام آنها به افرادي آموزش ديده در سطوح مختلف نيازمندند. برنامه دوره كارشناسي كتابداري به نحوي تهيه شده كه بتواند كتابداران را با آموزش جامع در زمينه كتابداري و نيز بصورت فرعي در يكي از زمينه‌هاي علوم انساني و اجتماعي، علوم پايه ، علوم پزشكي، علوم فني و مهندسي، علوم كشاورزي و يا هنر براي انجام فعاليتهاي مختلف كتابخانه‌ها و مراكز اسناد و مدارك و نيز دستياري مديران و متخصصان كتابداري و اطلاع رساني در اين گونه كتابخانه‌ها و مراكز آماده نمايد.

----------

